# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Ademhaling en longen >  Rare ervaring

## Fleurtje

Hallo ,

Ik weet niet waar dit juist te plaatsen dus doe ik het maar hier.
Deze namiddag had ik een beangstigende ervaring .
Ik was een beetje aan het slapen in de zetel en toen ik wakker werd kreeg ik opeens geen adem meer , vervolgens draaiden mijn ogen weg en toen ik ze wou opendoen kon ik dit nauwelijks . Ik raakte in paniek en toen ik wou opstaan kon ik dit ook niet.Ik kon me niet bewegen .
Dit heeft niet zolang geduurd even maar , maar toch lang genoeg om het angstig te vinden.

Ook is het in mijn hoofd niet echt helder en het is alsof ik me moeilijk kan concentreren op dingen.Ik onthou niet goed en ben moe.
Het leven is als een wazig filmpje.
Soms heb ik evenwichtstoornissen en val ik soms bijna omver.
Ook is mijn hartslag hoger dan 90 en heb ik soms hartkloppingen.

Wat is dat toch met mij ?

----------


## Agnes574

Jabba!!! idd een héél enge ervaring!!!
Kan het liggen aan een te lage suikerspiegel? Al eens een klontje suiker gegeten en gekeken of het beter ging?
Ben je getest op Diabetes??
Adem je juist? Langer uitademen als inademen dus...
Hopelijk vind je snel een oplossing,moet niet aangenaam zijn zo...STERKTE Xx

----------

